

Malcolm Gladwell: Underdogs - Anon84
http://gladwell.typepad.com/gladwellcom/2009/05/underdogs.html

======
jcl
HN comments on the original article:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=592043>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=605720>

------
jnorthrop
As I understand it the full court press isn't used all of the time because it
has a tendancy to leave the defending basket more vulnerable once the opponent
manages to get the ball down the court (some of the defending players are
still down towards the other basket).

This applies in business as well. Sometimes its best to defend your core
business (your basket) tightly and let the competition have its way on the
outskirts (their side of the court) of what is important to you. You can't
always be defending everything all at once. I guess it boils down to how you
manage risks.

~~~
ulf
Also one of the things to keep in mind is that the offense usually adapts
pretty quickly, since there are very effective measures againts any kind of
press. So in general you do not play press for long stretches at once, if you
are going against someone at least your own strength. Mixing in the press for
little spurts though, is generally a good help, if properly executed.

